# Mgrills m36 or Shirley 24x36



## Phxbbq (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey everyone. I'm new here, and looking at buying a new stick burner. I've narrowed it down to the Mgrills m36 or Shirley 24x36.  I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with either bit more specifically the Mgrills. I know the Shirley is going to do exactly what it says it will. 

The Mgrills on paper seems to be very versatile, and I know as a charcoal grill it's probably killer. But how is it as a stick burner? 

I also considered the lsg 20x36 but just kept coming back to the Shirley so I've eliminated that. 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 10, 2020)

I haven't actually used either of these units, but based off of what you have said I would go with the Shirley. You want a stick burner and everyone seems to rave about Shirley.  Also with money in mind it looks like you could get the Shirley and use the extra money to get a nice charcoal grill.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2020)

I don’t know anything about the mgrills, but I don’t think I have heard a bad review on the Shirley smokers. Everybody loves them!
Al


----------



## Phxbbq (Oct 10, 2020)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I haven't actually used either of these units, but based off of what you have said I would go with the Shirley. You want a stick burner and everyone seems to rave about Shirley.  Also with money in mind it looks like you could get the Shirley and use the extra money to get a nice charcoal grill.


Ya I hear that. Just would be nice to limit the amount of patio space I take up lol but not at the expense of food quality or usability.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 10, 2020)

Phxbbq said:


> Ya I hear that. Just would be nice to limit the amount of patio space I take up lol but not at the expense of food quality or usability.


I have 10+ grills/smokers and I ran out of space a long time ago. My Lang sits uncovered out in the yard. Not the prettiest set up, but it works for me. I am sure the M36 is a heckuva a unit, but I am wary of cookers that claim to do a bunch of different stuff. I prefer a cooker that can do one thing very well.


----------



## Phxbbq (Oct 10, 2020)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I have 10+ grills/smokers and I ran out of space a long time ago. My Lang sits uncovered out in the yard. Not the prettiest set up, but it works for me. I am sure the M36 is a heckuva a unit, but I am wary of cookers that claim to do a bunch of different stuff. I prefer a cooker that can do one thing very well.


Agree  that's my biggest reservation. Is it Jack of all trades master of none?   

Can't find much feedback. What I do find is overwhelmingly positive though.


----------



## xonevoh (Apr 15, 2021)

I have the  Shirley  and I never had any issues with it.


----------

